#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-12
<YoBoY> bonjour
<bkerensa> hello
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-13
<YoBoY> bonjour
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Bonjour
<YoBoY> hi bkerensa, how are you ?
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Well good I guess... Just working on my servers at 1:15am
<bkerensa> :D
<YoBoY> it's a good hour to work, nobody to disturb you :)
<bkerensa> heh true
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-14
<YoBoY> bonjour
<akgraner> YoBoY, hey!
<YoBoY> bonjour akgraner, how are you ?
<akgraner> good :-) and you
<akgraner> Sorry I have been quiet lately just getting settled into my new job
<YoBoY> fine too :)
<YoBoY> everyone is quiet lately ^^
<akgraner> yep I think so, work, volunteering and holidays tend to keep people busy busy
<YoBoY> I only have food and recipes in mind at the moment :p
<akgraner> :-) yummy
 * Cheesehead still plans on getting those IRC sessions going. A few other tasks have delayed his effort.
<akgraner> Cheesehead, I think everyone is delayed at the moment  - December is a terribly busy time for all
<DarwinSurvivor> huh, just checked out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects again (double-checking the date of my session) and noticed numbers to the left of the sessions under "Skill and Trainer List"
<DarwinSurvivor> does anyone know what those numbers mean?
<DarwinSurvivor> ex: mine says 24...
<Cheesehead> That number is simply the number off the original skills list at https://docs.google.com/document/d/13VOmTgEqCzIW8oITV2d5fIRD3xsiKRVMd39OUlpx6xQ/edit
<Cheesehead> #24 is simply the 24th on that list. So we can simply call it "Skill #24" and avoid a lot of confusion as names evolve and change.
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: is this the original skill list?
<jrgifford> as in, the one phillip ballew and i went crazy on?
<DarwinSurvivor> ah, ok
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-15
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: Yes.
<YoBoY> bonjour
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: ok, cool.
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-16
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-17
<ashams> anyone around?
<Cheesehead> I guess not.
<ashams> Cheesehead, not even you :P
<Cheesehead> Not even me.
<ashams> guess what!, I'm not here too :)
<ashams> fastest joining and leaving ever :P
<Cheesehead> INdeed
